# confirmed CH/ace to CH/ace breeding.



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

due around x-mas 

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [429115] :: STEFANI'S SINISTER

upruns:

:woof:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Look forward to these pups!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice breeding. Can't wait to see the puppies.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

NICELY done... its all about the puzzle pieces and how they fit.. I like how ya'll have these stacked.. Looks to be a good blend of RBJP .. be some fire thats for sure..


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

its been said that some of the best breedings is a line of hard bite (topside) and a line of deep gameness (bottom side) 

im thinking these 2 will produce some very nice conformation and working/weight pulling "all round dogs" in which I breed for. they are both accomplished and nice animals....


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Good luck with your breeding, Stef. Love your dogs.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

cant wait to see these little spit fires!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I can't wait to see how these ones will turn out. This is gunna be an awesome litter


----------

